# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Geen zin in seks

## Anoniem2012

Mijn partner en ik zijn een jong stel maar al een hele tijd bij elkaar. Helaas zitten we al een lange tijd met het probleem dat ik (de vrouw) nooit zin heb. We hebben alles al geprobeerd, nieuwe dingen, nieuwe plaatsen, veel praten, uitleg over wat prettig is en wat niet, pillen waarvan je zin zou krijgen, meer stimulatie wanneer hij er niet is, verhalen van andere mensen leren, maar aan seks denken overdag, ALLES... Ik ben ten einde raad... de sleur, ik mis spanning. Hoe krijg ik het terug?
Hij doet zo zijn best.. hij doet alles voor me, lief, romantisch, begripvol, maar ik kan hem zo weinig terug gegeven of ik 'fake' het zonder dat hij het weet.. (niet goed) Ik wil niet dat onze relatie hierdoor eindigd. Help me  :Frown:

----------


## coffee

ANoniem,

Welke pil gebruik je??, slik je medicatie??
Sommige anticonceptie/meds zorgt voor een verlaagd libido. Zonder dat je daar eigenlijk erg in hebt.

En met dat faken, bedoel je daar het orgasme mee?, of de zin om te vrijen.
Het komt nl toch wel voor,dat als de man de vrouw verleidt (die eigenlijk geen zin heeft), toch opgewonden raakt.

Hoe was je sexualiteit, voordat je je man leerde kennen??

----------

